# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Klein Vision, s.r.o., aviation, Nitra, Slovakia

## Airicist

Website - klein-vision.com

youtube.com/channel/UCCHAHvcO7KSNmgXVRIJLNkw

twitter.com/klein_vision

linkedin.com/company/kleinvision

instagram.com/kleinvision_official

Co-founder and CEO - Stefan Klein

Co-founder and Advisor - Anton Zajac

Products and projects:

AirCar, flying car

----------

